# Bottle Numbering



## HenryMae (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone ever numbered there bottles in a batch?
For example:
30 bottles bottled
Label states 1 of 30...2 of 30...and so on


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2014)

I personally have not - but there is an app for that !


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 2, 2014)

I have not either...I do not label mine either, i just buy the neck tags, and write the date there bottled and what they are.
I bottled 18 gallons today, thats about 2 ink cartridges, heck with that..and then i am just going to scrape them off and re use the bottle...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I have not either...I do not label mine either, i just buy the neck tags, and write the date there bottled and what they are.
> I bottled 18 gallons today, thats about 2 ink cartridges, heck with that..and then i am just going to scrape them off and re use the bottle...



James 
I use a paint marker to label mine for personal consumption. It comes off really easy with paint remover or citrus sol or something similar


----------



## turkeylipz (Feb 2, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> James
> 
> I use a paint marker to label mine for personal consumption. It comes off really easy with paint remover or citrus sol or something similar




+1


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 2, 2014)

I buy these really cheap, and there erasable and reusable.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2014)

James I use one of those to identify an entire batch on in the wine cellar. Everyone of my bottles get labeled. I spend all that time making the wine, I want my bottle to look just as presentable when I pull one out for dinner with guests or even myself. Steve what is the app for that just out of curiosity.

The only one I know that numbers bottles is when a winery makes something really extrodinary and they are going to auction some of for a benefit or they are going to use it as a selling feature on something really great that will age well like a port.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 2, 2014)

Avery 5267 (or comparable) return address labels. Enough room for type and date


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2014)

Dan
This is the app I was referring to 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-winecellar/id504145413


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Feb 2, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Dan
> 
> This is the app I was referring to
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-winecellar/id504145413




That's the one I use also.


"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## geek (Feb 2, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I buy these really cheap, and there erasable and reusable.



I need a similar tag but for my glass carboys, where did you get those and will they fit carboys?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2014)

Geek
Avery makes a nice shipping tag with wire that can hold the tag around the neck

The avery part # is 11011


----------



## geek (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Steve, do you know if they sell those at Staples?
I will check around.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2014)

geek said:


> Thanks Steve, do you know if they sell those at Staples?
> I will check around.



I went to their website and found a similar item

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Pre-...gs-5-4-3-4/product_496199?externalize=certona


----------



## jojabri (Feb 2, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I buy these really cheap, and there erasable and reusable.



I think I found a new use for my Cricut machine. This would be easy to do and nearly free!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Feb 2, 2014)

jojabri said:


> I think I found a new use for my Cricut machine. This would be easy to do and nearly free!




Holy Crap! I never thought about using my cricut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 2, 2014)

jojabri, i think you could do on your cricut also...just make a die.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 2, 2014)

I have the Sure Cuts a lot program with a usb hookup to my Cricut, so I can cut virtually anything I dream up. I've got a lot to do tonight, but I may get around to it. If I do, I'll post some pics


----------



## HenryMae (Feb 17, 2014)

Back to the OP, anyone number their bottles per batch?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Flem (Feb 17, 2014)

I do not number my bottles. For the most part, they are all the same. I do mark the last bottle as "last" because it just might have some sediment in it. However, since I filter all of mine, it's unlikely---I'm just a little anal about it.


----------



## cimbaliw (Feb 17, 2014)

I numbered the first two batches I made, then lost interest. At the time I simply wrote the number on the cork with a sharpie. Now that I rack just prior to bottling I think any bottle to bottle variability is mitigated. In retrospect, there wasn't much variability when I did number. In my opinion the month to month change that occurs for a given batch makes bottle to bottle numbering unnecessary.

BC


----------



## Jagmar (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been labeling with both front and back labels. The front typical wine labels, but for the back I use a mailing label (avery 8160) - and create a QR-code that can be scanned by a smart phone to include tons of information related to my wines(serial# etc) - each batch is coded with information I keep in an Excel file/database. I print minimum visual information - like the date bottled, the batch number, name of wine - and a serial number that avery generates with their online software.

Claire


----------



## Jason Marks (Aug 15, 2020)

Jagmar said:


> I've been labeling with both front and back labels. The front typical wine labels, but for the back I use a mailing label (avery 8160) - and create a QR-code that can be scanned by a smart phone to include tons of information related to my wines(serial# etc) - each batch is coded with information I keep in an Excel file/database. I print minimum visual information - like the date bottled, the batch number, name of wine - and a serial number that avery generates with their online software.
> 
> Claire


I actually was thinking of doing the same. Im impress you were doing this back in 2014.


----------



## pete1325 (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't number the bottles from each batch but do number the bottles. After corking I put a number on the cork, then place them in the rack. I keep a ledger close with the name and year with that cork number. so when friends/neighbors/my girls raid my cellar they know which wines to take, cross referenced to the ledger. Not sure why you would number the bottle from each batch? I'am assuming you bottle from the same carboy, is the wine better on the bottom/top of the carboy??


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope, I don't number the bottles.

I label all bottles, using Avery labels printed on a color laser printer. Makes a really nice presentation.



geek said:


> I need a similar tag but for my glass carboys, where did you get those and will they fit carboys?


I print tags on an inkjet and use clear tape to attach cotton string long enough to comfortably fit over the carboy neck, or that of other sizes. Especially when I have several wines in production (which is most of the time), it ensures my memory is correct.

For the tags, I print the wine name/variety several times in large print in plain paper, then cut them apart. I tend to produce more than I need as some will get damaged, early on I'll have numerous overflow containers, etc. When a wine is bottled I pull the string out of the tape for the next usage.

Given my handwriting, it helps ensure that I know what is in the carboy ......


----------



## Sage (Aug 25, 2020)

I put foil tops on everything. Color coded and dated with a sharpie. I write on each, what's in the bottle. I put a couple of the hang tags in each section of the racks where they are stored. 

Foil color is reused about every 3 years so that the color is several feet or racks apart. All are dated on the top.


----------

